# Thoughts & Pictures of SP101



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

Any Thoughts & Pictures of SP101 you would like to post


I am considering buying my buddies SP101 2 1/4" barrel

good condition $225 is this a good price?

any likes or dislikes about the gun


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Buy that SP101 now and don't miss a great deal in your favor. I carried one for over a year with c/t lazer sights on it. They are built like a tank and will not let you down. One of the best .357 stubs I ever owned. Call that friend up and go get it.


----------



## CLEMCO51 (Dec 24, 2006)

do you have a pic of it, was your spurless or not


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Mine had a hammer and that don't make no difference. That is a great price on that gun.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's a GREAT price, but ONLY if it's a .357.

Early SP-101s were .38 Special caliber only. These are less desirable as shooters, although they work just fine, because they are a bit heavy for a .38-only snubbie. $225 is still a pretty good price even for the .38 version, but if you haven't checked the caliber, you should; it could even be a .32 Mag or .22. Spurless hammer is worth less on resale, because most folks WANT the option to thumb-cock it, even if that is generally considered useless on a self-defense gun.


----------



## spyderdude (Dec 24, 2006)

I have the one you speak of. I find it very comfortable to shoot, even with the full power 357 Magnum loads. You won't regret buying one. $225 is a great price for it.


----------

